# Smoked Italian Beef for Sandwiches



## fire it up (May 12, 2009)

I love Italian beef sammies and after seeing some of the recent posts on here I had to smoke it up.
I used to make Italian beef all the time in the slow cooker but this will be the first time I try it smoked.

Great deal on a bottom round roast so I seasoned it with a pack of Italian salad dressing mix and let it set for a few hours.  Overnight would have been better but this was another out shopping and get a good deal on meat so decide to smoke it kind of things.



I threw it in the smoker at about 225 over semi-heavy hickory for 2 hours.  I also sliced some onions and placed them in a foil pan with about 2 cups beef broth underneath to catch any drippings and gather smoke flavor in the juice and onions.



While it was nearing the end of the 2 hours I boiled 3 cups beef broth (I like a lot of juice to dip in so I add 3 cups) with 2 packs of Italian dressing mix 1T pepper (I like a lot of pepper but you could go lighter) 2t oregano, 1t basil, 1t garlic powder, 1/2t salt and one bay leaf.



Pulled the meat off and tossed it in the slow cooker with smoked juices and beef broth mixture.  Set the onions aside to use later.  Set on low and cooked for 6 hours, 5 probably would have been better.



Sliced it up and it seemed dry but that isn't a real concern with this recipe just as long as it shreds easily, and it did.




Threw the onions back with the meat and back into the crockpot.  



Let it cool enough to where I could put the crockpot in the fridge and cool overnight.  The next day I skimmed the fat off the top, reheated and served on a roll with provolone, some of the smoked onions and hot peppers.  And of course some juice for dipping.



It was so tender and delicious.  I will never make it in a slow cooker without smoking again.  The meat had a nice smoke flavor and the broth had a really nice smoke flavor throughout.  I want to drink it in the morning.  Like drinking coffee but tastes like a nice hot cup o' smoked goodness.

I hope you enjoy looking at my post even half as much as I enjoyed making, and eating it.


----------



## creative rock (May 12, 2009)

I like the looks and sounds of that. I like my crockpot, but never smoked then used it... It is a must do for me. Great Q-View!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Thanks for sharing
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## ronp (May 12, 2009)

Nice! That's what I am having for dinner tonight.


----------



## richoso1 (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on some great looking Q.


----------



## DanMcG (May 12, 2009)

Wow that looks good! I never tried a Italian beef sammie before but it's on the top of my list now.


----------



## gypc (May 12, 2009)

Yum yum....good job and good idea. My wife makes'm great to the slow cooker but we've never thought of the combination!!!


----------



## rivet (May 12, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## bassman (May 12, 2009)

Looks great!  Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## billbo (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic! Nice job on that!


----------



## the dude abides (May 13, 2009)

Great looking results.  Points! for the dedication.


----------



## grothe (May 13, 2009)

Real nice Fire.....like the looks of that sammie


----------



## porked (May 13, 2009)

Outstanding post, thanks.


----------



## smokin365 (May 14, 2009)

This is the best way in the world to make Ital Beef...IMHO


----------



## bbq engineer (May 14, 2009)

Hey Fire...

I'm diggin' your Italian Sammie...sweet post, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for that one!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 14, 2009)

Nice job Fire.  That looks awesome.


----------



## wutang (May 14, 2009)

Looks awesome. I could definately go for a couple of those sandwiches.


----------



## irishteabear (May 15, 2009)

Nice job!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I could go for one of those for breakfast.


----------



## farnsworth (May 15, 2009)

Looks very tasty - Love all the photos too!


----------



## chrisr27 (Dec 14, 2014)

I sure wish I knew how big that roast is.


----------

